# Working with plastic



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

When you are building something from scratch with plastics of any kind what tools do you use to cut and shape ?

JJ


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

My mill works well because the bit turns at a slow speed so doesn't melt the plastic. But if you try to mill much beyond the ends of the vise (unsupported), there is too much vibration and bounce and you mess up your edge.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I got a Rockwell Bladerunner. I have a 36 tooth per inch blade in it. It works rather well and makes a clean cut. But I want to make round edges and some other stuff 
So Ia m looking for other tools


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ try a Dremel router attachment and some of their miniture router bits.


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

When cutting sheets to make walls, floors, etc. I use a utility knife to score then snap. A little edge clean up with the knife and file is usually all that's needed after. Some times I use a cut off wheel and or a drill when I need to cut windows. If you're using bars and rods for frame pieces or chimneys then a hobby saw is all you need, maybe a miter box. Plastics are really easy to use for scratch building.


----------

